# اجاكس سيغما



## ميزو المهندس (9 فبراير 2020)

اجاكس سيغما

اجاكس سيغما كاشف المعادن الأفضل عالمياً يعمل على نظامين ذو كفاءة عالية للكشف والتنقيب عن الذهب والمعادن.
يكتشف الجهاز ( ذهب خام – المعادن – الكهوف )
انطمة عمل الجهاز ( كهرومغناطيسي – حث نبضي )

اجهزة كشف الذهب | جهاز كشف الذهب

مميزات الجهاز
•	يتميز جهاز سيغما بوظائف مذهلة، حيث له القدرات الكبيرة في كشف المعادن تحت الأرض بكل ثقة من خلال نُظم الكشف المتطورة التي زُوّد بها والتي من شأنها تأكيد وكشف الأهداف بجدارة وتقديم صورة 3D للهدف.
•	التصميم الحديث والفريد من نوعه، له الدور الكبير في منحكم القوة والثقة في إتمام عملياتكم الاستكشافية وبسهولة تامة، يتوفر به الراحة في الكشف، والخفة في الوزن وسهولة التنقل.
•	تم تصميم وتصنيع الجهاز وبشكل كلي وبجميع قطعه وأجزائه ومكوناته من خلال مصنع أجاكس لتقنيات الكشف دون الاستعانة بقطع ومواد وأجزاءٍ خارجية، مما يمنح الجهاز الأداء العالي والموثوق والجودة التي لا مثيل لها.
•	تصميم إلكتروني ذو جودة عالية مهيأ للعمل بأقصى الظروف الصعبة، ومقاوم لتأثير الضجيج المنبعث من البيئة المحيطة.
•	شاشة ملونة لعرض النتائج والإعدادات بقياس 5 إنش، تتيح التحكم الكلي والواضح في إعدادات الجهاز وفي إظهار نتائج وخواص البحث.
•	الواجهات والبرامج المثالية التي تمنحك التحكم الدقيق والسهولة التامة بالعمل على الجهاز وإعداده للبحث.
•	حجرة البطارية الأساسية ضمن مقبض حمل الجهاز، قابلة للفتح والإغلاق مما يتيح سهولة تبديل البطارية في حالة تلفها دون الحاجة لفك الجهاز.

 لمزيد من التفاصيل حول جهاز سيغما
https://expertdetector.com/shop/segma/

	اجهزة كشف المعادن بالنظام التصويري
https://expertdetector.com/metal-detectors-imaging-system/

	اجهزة كشف المعادن الاستشعارية
https://expertdetector.com/long-range-metal-detectors/

	اجهزة كشف المياه الجوفية
https://expertdetector.com/groundwater_detectors-php/

	اجهزة كشف الكنوز و الذهب الخام
https://expertdetector.com/gold-detectors-and-treasures/

	اجهزة كشف المعادن بالنظام الكهرومغناطيسي
https://expertdetector.com/electromagnetic_detectors/

	احدث اجهزة كشف الالماس والاحجار الكريمة
https://expertdetector.com/diamond-detectors/

Expert Detector >> Phone: 00905061019090 - 00905350336388
​


----------

